# The internet pays off.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So I'm board out of my mind looking at Setters on Ksl and I find a guy saying he has a free dog that showed up on his door one day, about 10 ads down I find a lady saying she's lost her setter about 5 miles from where the first guy lives. I just called her and let her know. Man I hope its hers! She sure thinks it is. She said she'll call and let me know. I've lost a hunting dog and it sucks like nothing else. Here's the ads. I thought this was pretty cool, and would share with my hunting buddies.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=

I just looked at the pictures and I'm almost positive its his. Lets just hope the dude who found him doesn't just give him away before she finds him. :?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is crazy! Hope it works out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It was really cool she started crying she was so happy. I think that may have been the first time I made someone cry by being nice.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That's awesome! I like how even the description of his personallity sounds the same. As a dog owner it warms my heart to hear a good story of a lost dog being found.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome! She just called back and it was hers. That was definitely the feel good moment of the day!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

It amazes me how often that people post things on KSL either wanting or having exactly the same thing, without aparently realizing that by reading the same column they posted in, they are likely to find what they are looking for.

FOUND dog.
four posts down
LOST dog. 
Did the guy read the column before posting the found? It was obviously there first. :roll: 
People are just not that bright.
Good on ya fixed, it took one person with a brain to solve a problem that two other people with the exact same resource coudn't manage. :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Good on ya fixed, it took one person with a brain to solve a problem that two other people with the exact same resource coudn't manage


That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> It was really cool she started crying she was so happy. I think that may have been the first time I made someone cry by being nice.


Ahhhh, now you've dun it. Put another notch in your stock. I cried too. 8)


----------

